# LG Front Load Washer,A totally lame product



## BigD9 (Mar 10, 2011)

If it is still under warranty then complain and get it fixed. We have a Bosch unit that had it share of "teething" problems, but after the repair man had been here 4 times replacing everything he could think of and gave up saying "the next thing to go wrong, demand a new unit from Bosch" the washer must have understood what he said because it has been a perfect washer ever since.

Yours sound like it is a water level sensor problem.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

do you have a warranty, is this new if so rattle their cage more. not versed in front load


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Emerogork said:


> the drum stinks between loads


A common problem of nearly all front-load washers



> and if you leave the door open, it rests at open only halfway open and one has to use a bungie cord to pull it open.


your machine is probably not sitting level.



Front load washers are supposed-to use much less water, but I'm not sure they are supposed to use so little that the clothes in the middle do not get wet. Are you over-filling the machine with too much laundry per load? The amount of water used will vary by load size - which is typically measured by weight.


----------



## Emerogork (Apr 12, 2011)

*LG, Front Washer. A real lame machine*



hyunelan2 said:


> A common problem of nearly all front-load washers
> 
> your machine is probably not sitting level.
> 
> ...


 Actually, I checked the ones in the store, those doors do the same thing. I checked the level just now, it is level.. Weight instead of water instead of water level makes sense to explain why it is so poor. However, the sales person assured me that it could handle a king size quilt. The one I used was queen size. 

Another observation is that it turns the water on and off so often and abruptly when filling it makes the pipes throughout the house rattle. I am told that I have to install a slam tank. I wonder why the washer doesn't have one already. 

When I set it to "No Spin" it still spins. If I have things that are sopping wet, I cannot do just a spin. 

In my old washer, if I turned off the cold water I could have an extra hot wash. This unit stops and claims an error if no cold water is flowing. I am going to have to re-plumb the piping to get what I want. 

When Sears installed it, they did not level it, I had to do that my self after I checked it. This is when I noted that they took away my old (rather new) hoses and gave me cheap ones that did not even have the right angle turn allowing me to push the washer to the wall. It has to stick out 3" into the room or the hoses chafe against the plaster wall. 

The real rub is that after having significant problems with customer "service" from LG Phones in the past, I had vowed to never purchase LG again. This one, however, was recommended by Consumer Reports... 

I still feel that this a really lame machine. 

It could be tolerable if I could adjust the water to make it work.


----------



## screwy (Mar 12, 2011)

the operators manual may provide some of the answers you are looking for. It will probably tell you to level the machine as stated above. To get rid of the smell try running the washer empty with some bleach, this may help you. The door should be left open a crack when no in use, without the aid of a bungie cord.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

The reason you get on and off with the water is because it uses as small amount of water, discards it and puts in new water, and repeats. An old top load just fills up once (with way more water than is needed to wash), used the water, then drained it all, then filled again. More water with less on and off. If you are getting banging pipes, that is your house/piping problem - not the washer.

If you want really hot water, just set the washer to use hot instead of trying to "trick it" by turning off the cold supply.

The washer still "spins" because that's how it washes things. Skipping the spin cycle just eliminates the high-speed spinning. 

You had trouble with a quilt, but how has it performed with "normal" clothing? I think most front-load machines struggle with very large things like quilts and comforters.


It seems like many of the problems you are describing may be user-error or learning-curve related. When I first got my front-loader I swore it didn't use enough water either. That's just the way they work. That is probably why you aren't getting much help form customer service, they hear this same thing day in and day out when there is really nothing wrong.




screwy said:


> The door should be left open a crack when no in use, without the aid of a bungie cord.


Yes, the door only needs to be left open a slight amount, it does not need to sit all the way open as wide as it goes.


----------



## Emerogork (Apr 12, 2011)

screwy said:


> the operators manual may provide some of the answers you are looking for. It will probably tell you to level the machine as stated above. To get rid of the smell try running the washer empty with some bleach, this may help you. The door should be left open a crack when no in use, without the aid of a bungie cord.


 Unsupported, the door is always half open. No such thing as left open a crack... I can only get it to stay open a crack is I tilt the machine back. 

To give example of lg customer service: When I asked when the bleach is applied, she said that it will be included at the right time. I asked when that was, all the would do is repeat herself. When I asked about the dry center for the prewash, all she said was that sooner or later, sometime during the full cycle, it all gets wet... go figure...


----------



## Emerogork (Apr 12, 2011)

hyunelan2 said:


> The reason you get on and off with the water is because it uses as small amount of water, discards it and puts in new water, and repeats. An old top load just fills up once (with way more water than is needed to wash), used the water, then drained it all, then filled again. More water with less on and off. If you are getting banging pipes, that is your house/piping problem - not the washer.
> 
> If you want really hot water, just set the washer to use hot instead of trying to "trick it" by turning off the cold supply.
> 
> ...


 If it filled once per cycle it would acceptable but it snaps on and off 3 or 4 times then is continuous for each fill. It snaps on and off during the cycle. Each snap is for about a second or so. Each snap is a slam on the pipes. The installer claimed that that is normal. LG tells that this is normal 

Setting to hot still produces an error if there is no cold available and the machine doesn't run even if it is not going to use cold water. 

As far as the spinning, they could not seem to answer that when I called ( and was on hold far the usual 15 minutes.) 

Learning curve, after a year? I hope not (-: 

They effectively refused to let me know how much water should be used. I ended up measuring it myself but cannot verify if my readings are to spec or not. I still don't know if the unit is defective. It probably isn't but why can't they tell me?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

LG is known for its horrible customer relations and product support and SEARS is even worse. You never answered the question is it still under warranty. Front loaders will typically use about 15 gallons per fill, but that is determined by a sensor. Are your clothes clean, the prewash cycle probably is not the best time to be judging whether it is getting enough water or not. Look at it when it is about 20 minutes into the cycle. If all your clothes are not totally wet then your machine has a problem. Todays front load machines are far superior to those made just a few years ago. King size loads, no problem. Smelly odors and mold issues are not really a problem anymore either. You should not have to leave your door open any at all if you use it at least twice a week. I always recommend using liquid bleach and hot water wash for whites and try to find a product called Affresh, it will clean out the washer killing all bacteria and leave it smelling fresh again.


----------



## Emerogork (Apr 12, 2011)

hyunelan2 said:


> Yes, the door only needs to be left open a slight amount, it does not need to sit all the way open as wide as it goes.


 Correction to my reply: it has a spring to prevent the door from being left open a crack. It is all or none without a bungie chord. The open door interferes with a walkway.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

post your LG model #, I'll check my LG database for known problems. Seriously LG is the only brand of appliance I refuse to work on because of product support, but believe it or not they are 10 times better than they were a few years ago. I'm not saying I have never worked on any LG units because I have (a lot really) , I'm just not as versed on their products as all the rest and thats fine with me.


----------



## Emerogork (Apr 12, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> LG is known for its horrible customer relations and product support and SEARS is even worse. You never answered the question is it still under warranty. Front loaders will typically use about 15 gallons per fill, but that is determined by a sensor. Are your clothes clean, the prewash cycle probably is not the best time to be judging whether it is getting enough water or not. Look at it when it is about 20 minutes into the cycle. If all your clothes are not totally wet then your machine has a problem. Todays front load machines are far superior to those made just a few years ago. King size loads, no problem. Smelly odors and mold issues are not really a problem anymore either. You should not have to leave your door open any at all if you use it at least twice a week. I always recommend using liquid bleach and hot water wash for whites and try to find a product called Affresh, it will clean out the washer killing all bacteria and leave it smelling fresh again.


 15 gallons? I would be happy with half that. I measured 1 1/2 - 2 gallons three times during a Heavy Load cycle! Summing it up, that would be 6 gallons at best. When the clothes tumble, there is no splash on the door window. Running it empty, no water remains at the bottom of the tub when it stops to reverse.

If prewash is still dry in the center when that cycle is done, then what use is prewash? 

I will have to look at the warranty. I forget how long it is. I just called Sears and they will be here tomorrow 8 - 12 am. If anyone here wants me to ask the tech any questions, let me know...


----------



## Emerogork (Apr 12, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> post your lg model #, i'll check my lg database for known problems. Seriously lg is the only brand of appliance i refuse to work on because of product support, but believe it or not they are 10 times better than they were a few years ago. I'm not saying i have never worked on any lg units because i have (a lot really) , i'm just not as versed on their products as all the rest and thats fine with me.


wm2050cw


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

first off, good luck with the Sears repairman, you'll need it. Second I searched for problems with that machine and all I could find was a pcb replacement for poor rinse. The repairman needs to check the water level first with no clothes in it ( or you can do it). you should see water in the tub maybe half way up the tumbler fin. I would quesse you either have a bad water pressure switch or main pcb.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Regarding water usage: From LGs knowldegebase

*



03. How much water do LG washing machines use?

Click to expand...

*


> LG washer’s usually use 12.5 to 13.9 gallons of water per wash load. NOTE: Not all water will be visible during cycle operation.


How are you measuring water usage? Do you have a water meter you can check to see how many gallons come into the system with ONLY the washer running?



> Setting to hot still produces an error if there is no cold available and the machine doesn't run even if it is not going to use cold water.


Just hook up the cold water like it should be and set the washer to hot. I don't think it would be a good idea to omit the cold connection, as some materials and colors do not respond well to being washed in hot water.


----------



## Emerogork (Apr 12, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> first off, good luck with the Sears repairman, you'll need it. Second I searched for problems with that machine and all I could find was a pcb replacement for poor rinse. The repairman needs to check the water level first with no clothes in it ( or you can do it). you should see water in the tub maybe half way up the tumbler fin. I would quesse you either have a bad water pressure switch or main pcb.


 I am going to do another test this afternoon. I take the drain hose and redirect it into 5 gallon water bottles, one for each cycle. Half way up the fin huh. I doubt that I am getting that... I will let you know...


----------

